
Ask HN: Small business data science tools? - wuliwong
I am looking for some suggestions for small businesses analytics. Any services that would help a small business owner gain insight into the data they have. An important piece of a potential service I&#x27;m looking for is that the tool would help the business owner use and combine data from different spreadsheets (and possibly other data sources that small businesses generate).<p>Thanks!
======
estsauver
I think generally the question for most small businesses should actually be
"How do we get them to be able to do more stuff in Excel."

[https://www.blockspring.com/](https://www.blockspring.com/) or airtable would
be pretty close to the top of my list.

If I had 3 hours with a small business to teach them as many data science
skills as possible, I'd teach them how to use goal solver, how to run a markov
simulation so you can model things approximately, and maybe, maybe, how to do
some basic statistics.

~~~
wuliwong
Nice, thanks!

